# Nymphoides Species?



## diburning (Mar 25, 2008)

I am not sure which Nymphoides species I have. I bought it at a mom and pop pet store.

I don't think that it is a Nymphoides aquatica though. The "bananas" in the rhizome is longer and more slender than a regular N. aquatica.

Here's a picture of a floating leaf.










Here is a picture of the rhizome.










Compared to an N. aquatica that I bought somewhere else


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

looks like N. aquatica to me
http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Plant, Banana.htm


----------

